
Facebook data found on publicly accessible Amazon servers - kaboro
https://www.axios.com/facebook-data-found-publicly-available-amazon-servers-0f82bc1f-0b24-422f-a26d-bf6e91fbd828.html
======
starbugs
The article's title, while maybe technically correct, appears to be a bit
sensational. This is about a third-party app storing user data on a publicly
accessible AWS server. Not FB themselves.

------
sctb
Ongoing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19565408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19565408).

------
lacker
Basically any platform is going to have this sort of problem. If you have
thousands of third-party developers, and users are willing to share data with
them, some of them are going to accidentally leak it. iOS, Android, Twitter, I
guarantee all of those platforms will have at least two applications leaking
data. This only gets to be news because it superficially sounds like Facebook
is doing something bad again.

